# Have you heard of Dinovite



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just wanted your opinions on this vitamin, please


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I have, they advertize it alot on the radio. Makes ear infections go away, coats shinier, etc. I would like to hear if anyone has used it as well and had the good results.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes they are promising a lot. My husband wants to try it. It is kinda exspensive, so I was wondering has anyone tried it. Maybe I should change the post to has anyone tried this? I do not know how though.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Mydog has had on again off again ear problems and Id certainly pay the money if we could get a couple of other opnions
Im leery of trying something that promises so much. I personaly dont know anyone who has tried it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I was going to say that when my Indy was a pup, I got rid of her ear problems, and her flaky coat problems, by adding a multivitamin and fresh ground flax.

Then I looked up the ingredients in Dinovite:
_Ground flax, kelp meal (Ascophyllum nodosum), yeast culture, ground grain sorghum, diatomaceous earth, zinc methionine, montmorillonite clay, yucca schidigera, alfalfa meal, ascorbic acid , Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product dehydrated, Lactobacillus casei fermentation product dehydrated, Bifido bacterium bifidium fermentation product dehydrated, Streptococcus faecium fermentation product dehydrated, Aspergillus oryzae fermentation product dehydrated._
http://www.dinovite.com/ingredients.html

I see that it has a lot of flax, enzymes, and probiotics. For a dog with yeasty ears, I don't like the sorghum, nor the yeast culture, and some dogs may not do well on the other ingredients. I wish it didn't have the sorghum, it's much like corn in my book.

The cheap way to do this is to pick up some doggie vitamins, even Pet TAbs (online is cheapest), fresh grind the flax (at most $2 /lb, and you need only a small amount). If allergies aren't an issue, Missing Link is a great product.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you LisaT.
I was just by the Homopathic and Holitic website. I do not completely understand all of that yet. I am learning. I saw your posts there seems like you know quite a bit about it. 
Sounds like Dinovite has things I was trying to avoid. 
My GSD (I have him in some health posts), he is having several issues. So we were looking into supplements. I will look into Pet Tabs and ground flax. No allergies, pad, coat, nail, orthro issues, and trouble healing a surgerical incision. 
I have had him almost 5 months. 

My Beagle does have ear and rear issues and allergies. She is on potatoe and Salmon. She has been on Pred (the dreaded) since spring. I have her down to a 1/2 of one every 5 days. She is like a little pot bellied pig. I would love to get her off the steroid. 

I would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Thank you LisaT.
> I was just by the Homopathic and Holitic website. I do not completely understand all of that yet. I am learning. I saw your posts there seems like you know quite a bit about it.


Sad to say, my dogs taught me most everything I know. So far, I've found with enough research, I've been able to find a way to at least help them through whatever the current or longstanding issue is. The sad part is that there will come a day where that is not true...





> Quote:Sounds like Dinovite has things I was trying to avoid.
> My GSD (I have him in some health posts), he is having several issues. So we were looking into supplements. I will look into Pet Tabs and ground flax. No allergies, pad, coat, nail, orthro issues, and trouble healing a surgerical incision.
> I have had him almost 5 months.


My favorite K9 multivitamin is Canine Plus by vetriscience -- http://www.kvvet.com has it. But I started with Pet Tabs many years ago and noticed a difference.



> Quote:My Beagle does have ear and rear issues and allergies. She is on potatoe and Salmon. She has been on Pred (the dreaded) since spring. I have her down to a 1/2 of one every 5 days. She is like a little pot bellied pig. I would love to get her off the steroid.
> 
> I would be grateful for any advice.


I would take a multipronged approached.

First, a couple of questions. Is this what you are feeding, and how is that working in terms of stools, gas, etc.?

<span style="color: #3333FF">Potato, Potato Starch, Salmon, Potato Protein, Pork Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Soybean Oil, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Fish Meal, Potassium Chloride, Powdered Cellulose, Fish Oil, Iodized Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Glycerol Monostearate, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid and Ethoxyquin, L-Tryptophan, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.</span>


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Lisa thanks for the vit recmendation. 
We are talking on two posts now. I was just at the one about is front leg.







Again hope the neck is better. 

Yes this is what I am feeding my Beagle, Bella. Stools and gas are great. Good stools, no gas. She is just packing on weight. I give her less than a cup a day. Walk her, she plays in the yard. 
She is a glut of Beagle. Then with the steroids!!! She some how got a loaf of bread of the counter, not once but twice. She also wrangled her way out of her kennel while I was gone and had a hay day with the cat's litter box, food and a bag of Shadow's food. She is after my 4 and 5 yr old food. It is a nightmare. She keeps me hopping on correcting things around the house to keep her out of stuff!!! 
But look at that face!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sashmom in case you look back on this. 
I talked to my vet about it. He says he has not heard positive results.


----------

